# Which brand of bale plastic?



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Broke down and bought a used in-line wrapper this winter so I could wrap my own hay. Need to get some plastic and just looking for opinions on good brands. My best options locally are Flavor Seal for $77/roll and Sunfilm for $85/roll. Either of those brands better than the other, or anybody had bad luck with either. Thanks.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Those two brands are the most popular in this area as well and I believe flavorseal goes on more Bales and anything else due to the price. At the same thickness I think flavorseal feels just a bit strong g when it's on the Bale . With sun film the glue is stickier a stretches a little nicer across the Bale. The only time we use Sun film is when we know we have to wrap in cold weather. We use 1 mil thickness and applied at the rate of 3 complete layers of coverage. I think you'll do fine with either try them both if the sun film works on your stretcher why do anything else that will cost more


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I sell a lot of flavor seal 1 mil and 1.2 mil. 
Good for line wrapping and ok for individual wrapping g that doesn't have to get moved a lot.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

sethd11 said:


> I sell a lot of flavor seal 1 mil and 1.2 mil.
> Good for line wrapping and ok for individual wrapping g that doesn't have to get moved a lot.


What makes it just OK for individual wrapping.

I use sunfilm here and works good. Have only seen flavor seal in ads.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Level of stretch for high speed wrappers. If you were to say grab the end of the brand ultra 5 plastic and run(stretch) away with it while the roll is stationary you would go significantly farther than the flavorseal. Even though they both say 70% percent stretch. 
I do have people using it for individual wrapping for round bales and squares but they change the gears on their wrapper so it's slower. I use it for individual as well but I am careful with my bales.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We found that thicker wrap worked much better in our summer heat. 1.2 would not pull off the roll at all when temps were in excess of 100-103, 1.5 did. I would really like to avoid wrapping over 100 degrees but......


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Different subject , but what rate is custom wrapping of round bales in the different areas ?


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Most in my area are $6-7 for inline depending on bale size, including the plastic. Trouble is there are few who do custom wrapping close to me, at least not on the schedule I want it done. Most have gotten their own wrappers to do it themselves.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

5-7 a bale individual wrapped
15-17 rounds baled and wrapped with a McHale one pass.
Same here very hard to get custom wrappers here. Just don't want to invest 25k in a wrapper


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I charge $11/bale. That is individual and includes plastic and fuel. This is the first year I combined the price. Last year was $6/bale wrapping and $4.20/bale for the plastic.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Do you travel??


----------

